# Officer Candidate Selection Board



## Appaloosa123 (Mar 6, 2020)

I am due to go in front of the OCS selection board soon. I was wondering if there are any leaders (enlisted or officer) willing to share some advice they have, lessons they’ve learned, or mistakes they have made. As I have learned, experience is the greatest teacher, and there is an abundance of experience on this website.


----------



## Appaloosa123 (Mar 6, 2020)

My apologies for creating a redundant thread, just found this thread “Things Every "O" Should Know”.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 6, 2020)

Appaloosa123 said:


> My apologies for creating a redundant thread, just found this thread “Things Every "O" Should Know”.


Link?


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2020)

It's a job interview, there's only so much you can do to prep for a personal Q&A session.


----------



## Appaloosa123 (Mar 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Link?


Things Every "O" Should Know

The thread is from 2009 but I would imagine the advice in it is just as relevant today.


----------

